# Stream of consciousness guitar tab



## jacksonwarriormg (Feb 12, 2011)

im looking for the solo of stream of consciousness guitar tab but with the real solo ,someone have it ...


----------



## AySay (Feb 12, 2011)

Stream Of Consciousness tab by Dream Theater @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

This doesn't qualify?

I have the official Train of Thought tab book, and it's terrible....


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Feb 12, 2011)

AySay said:


> Stream Of Consciousness tab by Dream Theater @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> This doesn't qualify?
> 
> I have the official Train of Thought tab book, and it's terrible....


wath do you mean it terrible....


----------



## AySay (Feb 12, 2011)

the tabs are bad. For an official book, it's shameful. So many blatant mistakes and inaccuracies...


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you use PowerTab? I have the one that Jordan Baker tabbed out (one of the guys that tabs out the GOOD books, like SC, 8VM, BC&SL)

EDIT: Hello? HELLO??? 


Forever alone ;_;


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Feb 19, 2011)

no i dont have it


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 20, 2011)

Power tab is free, you could easily get it.


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 20, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28651/soc-solo.ptb
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28651/soc-solo.pdf


----------

